
Ask HN: How to get back into the web development game? - davegri
How does someone who hasn&#x27;t done web development in a few years get back into it quickly and efficiently? I&#x27;m worried that tons of shit has changed and that I have lots to catch up on.
======
davismwfl
From a development standpoint web (IMO) is still predominately dominated by
javascript and various JS frameworks, e.g. react/vue/angular etc. If you are
proficient with javascript, learn react as there are lots of opportunities for
react devs that I see. I personally prefer vue, but as a percentage of my dev
time I only spend a little on front end. Vue is a growing community and more
opportunities are coming up for it all the time. And Vue, IMO, is easier to
pick up and become proficient at quickly than react, but from what I see in
applicants and postings react still has more open opportunities.

Web backends (API's etc) are still done the same way we were doing them years
ago, again, frameworks have updated but nothing that if you were capable 5
years ago that you couldn't do again with a little practice.

Basically, if you were capable prior, it won't take the average person but a
few months to be pretty solid, give or take based on your prior level of
competency.

